# First time looking into taking legal prohormones. Which should I buy and why?



## chemiuser (Oct 24, 2017)

I looked at IML saw some decent ph's but there's so many can anyone give me a basic breakdown of all the legal ph's?


----------



## yogiart (Oct 24, 2017)

I have to say, I've been considering the same route. The problem is trust. How can I trust something that is fairly new? Why the f**K new shit is legal and old, known and reputable shit is illegal?


----------



## J87 (Oct 25, 2017)

Good question,  I'm following

Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 26, 2017)

There isnt much left on the legal market as far as powerhouse products.  All the really good ones have been dismissed.  That being said, as far as trust,  if you are looking for products that will give you a slight edge over natural training and growth the products from iml can be trusted and do produce results.  They produce authentic products, they just are not as powerful as the mass building ph products of the past.


----------



## 187Infidel (Oct 30, 2017)

IMHO, there is nothing worth the price or strength sold on the legal market that?s worth taking. Side effects are comparable to the aas they are trying to mimic yet the results aren?t.. I would stay away


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2017)

the only thing we can sell legally now are DHEA derivatives (Andro's), you could also look at using SARMS. 

we have a new Muscle Gelz product coming out called geat and it's two SARMS --> https://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/gear/


----------

